# Houston UPN CH 20 goes digital



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Houston UPN-20 began transmitting in digital on Ch. 19 today.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Congratulations! grrr...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

UPN??? Cool! Glad to see it. Wish I could receive it from 300 miles away.


----------

